# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Аттестация. Лицензирование деятельности

## трек

Уважаемые коллеги, Всем доброго дня! :smile: Я директор детской хореографической школы и у меня по совместительству работает девушка, ваша коллега.До 2008 года она была артистом балета, а с 2008г. переехала в наш район и работает директором деревенского клуба.Ей срочно необходимо пройти аттестацию, а для этого необходимо представить какую-нибудь работу. Интернета там нет.Вот такая ситуация! Очень хочется ей помочь. Прошу Вас, если у кого-нибудь есть такие работы, поделитесь пожалуйста. Буду очень Вам признательна :flower: .

----------


## Алла и Александр

*трек*,
 А можно поподробней узнать - какая именно работа должна быть представлена? Из вашего сообщения не очень понятно, что именно надо.

----------


## Рамоновна

Помочь-то не сложно, но хотелось бы поконкретнее: это мероприятие? это программа деятельности? это проект творческого развития? 




> Ей срочно необходимо пройти аттестацию,


Вообще-то аттестации подлежат сотрудники, проработавшие не меньше года и являющиеся основными/не совместителями/. Это у нас.
И почему аттестация СРОЧНАЯ? Уведомление о ней происходит за 2 месяца, а с представлением на себя к аттестации сотрудник знакомится за 2 недели.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ, она не познакомилась *с положением по аттестации* и это играет не ей на руку?

----------


## трек

Девочки, родные, Вы не поверите, но есть на свете ещё такие уголки, куда цивилизация не добралась!!!!! Хоть мы и находимся в подмосковье, но дремучесть такая.... Дело в том, что работает моя девушка на основной работе уже скоро год. В том поселении до этого года даже не подозревали, что работники должны проходить аттестацию. Всю документацию по аттестации я им предоставила год назад. И девушке этой посоветовала написать заявление на аттестацию до 30 июня этого года, чтобы в следующем учебном году она смогла получить категорию. С категорией зарплата намного выше. Она собирается переходить ко мне на основную работу. И если не получит аттестацию там, то потеряет ещё один год. Она приезжая, молодая мама и конечно же нуждается в помощи. Какую работу ей нужно сделать, я не знаю. Думаю подойдет любая, ведь в поселении до сих пор разбираются - с чем едят эту аттестацию. Так как она директор клуба, думаю программу деятельности. Спасибо за понимание и отзывчивость:smile:

----------


## трек

Благодарю Вас Рамоновна за помощь!  :flower:  Думаю это то, что нужно. Огромный привет Воронежу! Мы в некотором роде соседи. Мой муж из тех мест и в Воронеже мы бываем можно сказать часто! Ещё раз спасибо.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*трек*,
 Я не совсем понимаю, чем аттестация в ДК может помочь при работе в школе - это две разные вещи. Аттестация работника дополнительного образования, например у нас в клубе не защитывается, и наоборот, так как должности разные.
У нас ансамбль всё-таки съездил в Курск на фестиваль. Без обид для всех живущих в Курске, но ребята приехали ошалелые, сказали, как будто на 20 лет назад попали. Технологии организации старые, режиссура из 70-х, паузы насцене - обычное дело. Ездившая с ними представитель нашего УК говорила, что за такую организацию их бы с работы выгнали. Ещё раз - без обид
И ещё. Я долго не появлялась, так как ездила на семинар в Москву по вопросам перехода в автономию. Знаете, поехала туда ярой пртивницей, а приехала повёрнутая на 180 градусов. Теперь сама сторонница перехода.
Итак, мои заблуждения:
- учреждение живёт только на свои деньги - нет, финансирование остаётся в таком же объёме, как и раньше - на зарплату, налоги, содержание имущества. Высчитывется долевая часть, соотношение платных услуг к бюджетному финансированию и в такой же пропорции идёт оплата за коммуналку (ну у нас и в настоящее время так происходит)
- не дают денег на капремонт. - При наличии денег в Бюджете деньги автономному дают так же, как и бюджетному.
- доведут до банкротства - Автономное учреждение не подлежит банкротству.
Плюсы: деньги перечисляются не постатейно, а размере 1/12 части годового бюджета ежемесячно, и директор сам решает на что их тратить. Размещаются не в казначействе, в любом выбранном банке. Тратить можно не в течение квартала, а в любое время, хоть год храни, хоть два. Автономы имеют право создавать фонды и принимать долевое участие в посторонних фондах своими денежными средствами. Автономы не подлежат действию 94ФЗ, всем нам плешь переевшему (за исключением сумм свыше 10% балансовой стоимости учреждения). 
Извините, что сумбурно, но хочется поделиться информацией, если что-то интересно, спрашивайте, постараюсь ответить. И хорошая новость. С нового года всем бюджетным организациям деньги будут перечисляться субсидиями, правда 94ФЗ на эти субсидии будет действовать.

----------


## трек

> *трек*,
>  Я не совсем понимаю, чем аттестация в ДК может помочь при работе в школе - это две разные вещи. .


Доброго дня Вам Вишенка! Меня зовут Любовью. Может быть я в чем-то ошибаюсь - Вы меня пожалуйста тогда поправьте. Но я считала, что если в ДК работник ведет кружок танца, а в школе (по совместительству) - преподает хореографическую дисциплину - то пройдя аттестацию в ДК, как руководитель коллектива, она может расчитывать на то-что и в школе аттестационный лист будет учтен. Ведь по закону ей должны вписать в трудовую запись о присвоении квалификационной категории в должности руководитель хореографического коллектива. 
Я отработала в РДК сначала руководителем кружка, затем меня перевели на должность балетмейстера, потому как мне присвоили 2 категорию. Но я продолжала и продолжаю работать (правда уже по совместительству) с образцовым коллективом, выполняя все те же функции, что и ранее. Пришло время подать заявление на досрочную пенсию ввиду того, что должность руководитель кружка - индентична должности педагог дополнительного образования. Пенсионный конечно же отказал, но я подаю в суд, так как существует документ "МИНИСТЕРСТВО КУЛЬТУРЫ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ     ПИСЬМО    от 24 мая 1993 г. N 01-149/16-12
О НАИМЕНОВАНИИ ДОЛЖНОСТЕЙ ПЕДАГОГИЧЕСКИХ РАБОТНИКОВ ДЕТСКИХ МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ, ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННЫХ ШКОЛ И ШКОЛ ИСКУССТВ" где есть такое высказывание *"В соответствии с указанным порядком педагогами дополнительного образования являются руководители кружков, секций, студий и других аналогичных учреждений."* Очень надеюсь, что мне это поможет. Время покажет.:smile:

----------


## Рамоновна

Уважаемые коллеги, а у кого уже появилась задача лицензироваться?

----------


## Maasya

девочки,здравствуйте,срочно нужны должностные инструкции для заведующего досуговым отделом

----------


## Наташкин

Девочки, у кого есть документы, положения или ещё какой-нибудь материал, как должна проходить аттестация клубных работников. 
У нас клубных работников аттестуют директора: библиотеки, муз. школы, музея, метод. центра, ещё ЦДПИ, наш юрист, бухгалтер и нач. ОК.( итого 8,9 человек) Вот такая, вот петрушка  :Grin: , вот такой вот винегрет. 
 Как у вас это проходит, кто входит в состав комиссии?

----------


## вокся

Девочки, как пед.работник в прошлом, я знаю каким образом проходит аттестация в ОУ. В ноябре предстоит аттестация уже как клубного работника. Район решил, что это будет защита портфолио. Не проблема. Но вдруг есть какие-то нюансы в культуре с его защитой? Кто-нибудь проходил именно через такую форму защиты?

----------


## Мриша

Девочки, нужна помощь! Скоро аттестация, ох хо хо!!! Как написать самоанализ? Помогите!!!!

----------


## вокся

> Но вдруг есть какие-то нюансы в культуре с его защитой?


Нюансы не выявились))))

----------


## любимовка

> Как написать самоанализ? Помогите!!!!


мы писали в свободной форме.сначала данные о себе(автобиография)ну а потом хвалите себя побольше и не забывайте дополнять это грамотами, благодарственными письмами и фото

----------


## Мриша

Девчонки киньте образец самоанализа, я 5 лет назад проходила по другому было...

----------


## Наташкин

Коллеги, поделитесь положением об аттестации.

----------


## v_irina

> Коллеги, поделитесь положением об аттестации.


ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о проведении аттестации работников муниципального бюджетного учреждения культуры «______ культурно-досуговый центр»

I. Общие положения 

1.1. Настоящее Положение о проведении аттестации работников муниципального бюджетного учреждения культуры «______  культурно-досуговый центр» (далее – Положение) регламентирует порядок аттестации работников муниципального бюджетного учреждения культуры «______  культурно-досуговый центр» (далее – МБУК «СКДЦ»), по должностям которых тарифно-квалификационные характеристики предусматривают наличие квалификационных категорий. 
1.2. Аттестация является элементом системы непрерывного профессионального совершенствования работников МБУК «СКДЦ», механизмом качественного подбора и расстановки кадров для выполнения задач по реализации государственной политики в сфере культуры в муниципальном образовании. 
1.3. Для целей настоящего Положения применяется следующая терминология:
аттестация – процедура оценки квалификации, практических навыков, деловых качеств конкретного работника, условий его труда, отношения к работе и результатов этой работы в целях установления оплаты труда (включая надбавки, доплаты и иные выплаты) в соответствии с личным вкладом в работу учреждения;
квалификационная категория – это соответствующий нормативным критериям уровень квалификации, профессионализма и продуктивности труда конкретного работника, обеспечивающий возможность решать профессиональные задачи и определяемый в результате аттестации.
1.4. Аттестация проводится с целью определения соответствия уровня профессиональной компетентности работников учреждения культуры требованиям, предъявляемым к квалификационным категориям (второй, первой, высшей) на основе объективной оценки их профессиональной деятельности. 
1.5. Основными задачами аттестации являются:
1) целенаправленное и непрерывное повышение профессионального уровня и продуктивности труда работников учреждения культуры;
2) установление соответствия между результативностью профессиональной деятельности работников МБУК «СКДЦ» и оплатой их труда;
1.6. Основными принципами аттестации являются:
1) обязательность аттестации руководящих работников МБУК «СКДЦ»;
2) добровольность аттестации на вторую, первую и высшую квалификационные категории для работников МБУК «СКДЦ»;
3) открытость, гласность и коллегиальность, обеспечивающие объективное, гуманное и доброжелательное отношение к аттестуемым работникам. 
	1.7. Аттестации подлежат работники учреждения культуры, относящиеся к   категориям «руководители», «специалисты сферы культуры», «специалисты межотраслевые» и «служащие» в соответствии с перечнем рекомендуемых должностей по категориям работников учреждений сферы культуры для формирования штатного расписания (приложение № 1 к  Положению о системе оплаты труда работников муниципальных учреждений культуры, утвержденному постановлением Администрации муниципального образования ______  от ______  № ______ ).
	1.8. Уровень квалификации работников учреждений культуры, относящихся к категории «руководители», (далее – руководящие работники) определяется по двум квалификационным категориям: первая и высшая.
На первую квалификационную категорию обязан проходить аттестацию руководящий работник, имеющий стаж работы по занимаемой должности в учреждениях культуры не менее трёх лет на момент подачи заявления на аттестацию.
На высшую квалификационную категорию вправе претендовать руководящий работник, имеющий первую квалификационную категорию, и стаж работы по занимаемой должности в учреждениях культуры не менее четырёх лет на момент подачи заявления на аттестацию, методические разработки (либо участие в их разработке) по профилю деятельности.
1.9. Уровень квалификации работников учреждений культуры, относящихся к   категориям «специалисты сферы культуры», «специалисты межотраслевые» и «служащие», (далее – работники) определяется по трём квалификационным категориям: вторая, первая и высшая.
На вторую квалификационную категорию вправе претендовать работник, имеющий стаж работы в учреждениях культуры не менее двух лет на момент подачи заявления на аттестацию.
На первую квалификационную категорию вправе претендовать работник, имеющий вторую квалификационную категорию и стаж работы по занимаемой должности в учреждениях культуры не менее трех лет на момент подачи заявления на аттестацию.
На высшую квалификационную категорию вправе претендовать работник, имеющий первую квалификационную категорию, и стаж работы по занимаемой должности в учреждениях культуры не менее четырех лет на момент подачи заявления на аттестацию, методические разработки методические разработки (либо участие в их разработке) по профилю деятельности. 
1.10. Квалификационные категории работникам учреждений культуры присваиваются сроком на пять лет.
1.11. Аттестационные материалы хранятся в соответствующей аттестационной комиссии в течение пяти лет.

II. Организация и сроки проведения аттестации

2.1. Основанием для проведения аттестации работников на вторую, первую и высшую квалификационные категории и руководящих работников на высшую квалификационную категорию является их личное заявление по форме согласно приложению № 1 к настоящему Положению.
2.2. Сроки прохождения аттестации для каждого аттестуемого устанавливаются индивидуально в соответствии с графиком, о чём работник извещается не позднее, чем за две недели до начала аттестации. 
В графике указывается дата и время проведения аттестации, а также сроки и ответственные за представление в аттестационную комиссию необходимых документов на каждого аттестуемого.
2.3. На каждого аттестуемого работника учреждения культуры не позднее, чем за неделю до начала её проведения в соответствующую аттестационную комиссию представляются следующие документы:
1) отзыв (характеристика-представление) руководителя учреждения культуры;
2) самоанализ работы аттестуемого;
3) авторские программы, методические разработки, фото-, видео- и другие наглядные материалы (на усмотрение аттестуемого);
4) копии документов о наградах и поощрениях, ученых степенях, почетных званиях,  знаках отличия  СССР, РСФСР, Российской Федерации, Ямало-Ненецкого автономного округа, повышении профессиональной квалификации аттестуемого за последние пять лет;
5) аттестационный лист в двух экземплярах.
2.4. Отзыв (характеристика-представление) должен содержать всестороннюю оценку соответствия профессиональной подготовки аттестуемого квалификационным требованиям по должности, уровень теоретических и практических навыков работника, его личных и моральных качеств, знаний основ управленческой деятельности (для работников категории «руководители»), индивидуальные характеристики. 
Аттестуемый должен быть ознакомлен с указанным отзывом (характеристикой-представлением) не позднее, чем за две недели до аттестации.       
Самоанализ работы  аттестуемого  должен содержать положительный опыт его теоретической и практической деятельности, давать полное представление о  результатах профессиональной деятельности и компетентности аттестуемого, отражать достигнутый уровень квалификации за последние три года, обладать диагностической, познавательной и самообразовательной функциями. 
2.5. Аттестация работников  проводится в форме устного собеседования.
2.6. Работники учреждений культуры до истечения срока действия имеющейся у них квалификационной категории могут пройти аттестацию на более высокую квалификационную категорию, но не ранее чем через год после присвоения им имеющейся квалификационной категории (за исключением отдельных случаев, предусмотренных настоящим положением). 
За работниками учреждений культуры, признанными по результатам аттестации не соответствующими заявленной квалификационной категории, сохраняется имеющаяся квалификационная категория до истечения срока её действия.
2.7. Работнику учреждения культуры, не подтвердившему своевременно имеющуюся квалификационную категорию, приказом руководителя (учреждения культуры или департамента) квалификационная категория понижается или снимается.
2.8. Работники учреждений культуры, выполняющие работу на условиях совместительства, имеют право проходить аттестацию в соответствии с настоящим Положением. 
2.9. За работниками, прошедшими аттестацию в иных учреждениях культуры, сохраняется присвоенная им квалификационная категория и устанавливается соответствующий ей уровень оплаты труда на один год, если она соответствует профилю их деятельности.
2.10. Работникам учреждений культуры, успешно прошедшим аттестацию на соответствие занимаемой должности до вступления в силу положения об оплате труда работников муниципальных  учреждений культуры, утвержденного постановлением Администрации муниципального образования  от 20.02.2012 года № 9, приказом руководителя учреждения культуры с согласия работника может быть установлена вторая квалификационная категория без проведения аттестации. Согласие на установление второй квалификационной категории без проведения аттестации работник должен выразить в письменном виде.
Присвоение очередной квалификационной категории работникам учреждений культуры, которым без проведения аттестации присвоена вторая квалификационная категория, осуществляется в порядке, предусмотренном пунктом 2.11. настоящего Положения.
2.11. В исключительных случаях работникам может присваиваться квалификационная категория без установления требований к образованию и стажу работы. Перечень исключительных случаев для присвоения квалификационной категории без установления требований к образованию и стажу работы устанавливается приказом руководителя учреждения культуры, согласованным с департаментом культуры автономного округа.
Решение о присвоении квалификационной категории без установления требований к образованию и стажу работы принимается аттестационной комиссией, созданной в учреждении.
2.12. В стаж работы по специальности для аттестации на квалификационную категорию засчитывается время работы по профилю деятельности в учреждениях сферы культуры и искусства, как по основной, так и по совмещаемой работе, а также на должностях, относящихся к профессиональным квалифицированным группам должностей работников культуры, искусства и кинематографии, в учреждениях, не относящихся к отрасли культуры.

III.  Порядок проведения аттестации

3.1. Аттестация на квалификационную категорию производится с приглашением аттестуемого работника на заседание соответствующей аттестационной комиссии.
В случае неявки аттестуемого работника, подлежащего обязательной аттестации, на заседание аттестационной комиссии без уважительной причины или его отказа от аттестации работник привлекается к дисциплинарной ответственности в соответствии с трудовым законодательством, а его аттестация переносится на более поздний срок.
3.2. При присвоении квалификационной категории работникам категории «специалисты сферы культуры», «специалисты межотраслевые» и «служащие» должна соблюдаться последовательность присвоения квалификационных категорий: вторая, первая и высшая квалификационные категории  (за исключением случаев проведения аттестации в соответствии с пунктом 2.11 настоящего Положения).
3.3. Квалификационные категории могут быть присвоены как по основной, так и по совмещаемой должности.
3.4. Аттестация проводится по месту нахождения соответствующей аттестационной комиссии. 
3.5. Кадровая служба письменно уведомляет работника об окончании срока действия квалификационной категории не позднее чем за один год. В течение последнего года действия присвоенной квалификационной категории работник учреждения культуры по собственному желанию может пройти аттестацию на подтверждение квалификационной категории.
3.6. В исключительных случаях (беременность, временная нетрудоспособность, нахождение в отпуске по беременности и родам, уходу за ребёнком, командировка по специальности за рубеж, возобновление работы после её прекращения в связи с ликвидацией учреждения, в случаях, когда до назначения пенсии на общих основаниях осталось менее одного года, другие причины) срок действия квалификационной категории работника учреждения культуры может быть продлён до одного года. Решение о продлении срока действия квалификационной категории принимается соответствующей аттестационной комиссией по заявлению работника учреждения культуры.
3.7. Оплата труда работника учреждения культуры в соответствии с имеющейся квалификационной категорией осуществляется, в том числе в случае, если срок действия имеющейся квалификационной категории истекает не более чем за три месяца до наступления срока предстоящей аттестации, при условии подачи заявления на прохождение аттестации в сроки, установленные настоящим Положением.
3.8. По объективным причинам (болезнь работника, другие уважительные причины) срок аттестации работника учреждения культуры может быть перенесён на три месяца на основании личного заявления или ходатайства непосредственного руководителя.
3.9. В случае обращения руководителя учреждения культуры или департамента о досрочной аттестации работника учреждения культуры с целью снижения или снятия ему квалификационной категории в соответствующую аттестационную комиссию направляются документы, содержащие обоснование этого обращения.
3.11. В случае признания работника учреждения культуры несоответствующим заявленной квалификационной категории, повторная аттестация на ту же квалификационную категорию по заявлению работника может производиться не ранее чем через год со дня принятия соответствующего решения соответствующей аттестационной комиссией в порядке и сроки, установленные настоящим Положением.

IV. Аттестационные  комиссии, состав и регламент их работы

4.1. Аттестация работников учреждений культуры проводится:
- на вторую, первую и высшую квалификационные категории работников аттестационной комиссией, создаваемой в Администрации муниципального образования ______ , являющуюся учредителем МБУК «СКДЦ»;
4.2. Задачами аттестационных комиссий являются:
1) обобщение итогов деятельности работников учреждений культуры, обеспечение объективности экспертных оценок;
2) установление соответствия уровня квалификации работников требованиям заявленной квалификационной категории;
3) присвоение аттестуемым работникам квалификационной категории в соответствии с уровнем их квалификации и результативностью труда;
4) соблюдение порядка проведения процедуры аттестации работника в полном соответствии с нормативной базой и нормами профессиональной этики.
4.3. Персональный состав аттестационной комиссии утверждается органом, создающим аттестационную комиссию.
4.4. Аттестационные комиссии учреждений культуры формируются в составе не менее 5 человек, в который в обязательном порядке включаются представители Администрации муниципального образования ______  и наиболее опытные и высококвалифицированные работники учреждений сферы культуры и образования.
Утвержденный график проведения аттестации, повестка дня заседания аттестационной комиссии учреждений культуры и все материалы к ее заседанию не менее чем за 10 (десять) рабочих дней до дня заседания аттестационной комиссии предоставляются для ознакомления членам аттестационной комиссии. 
4.5. В состав аттестационных комиссий входят: председатель аттестационной комиссии, его заместитель, секретарь и члены комиссии. 
4.6. Председателем аттестационной комиссии является руководитель (заместитель руководителя) органа, создающего аттестационную комиссию.
4.7. По результатам проведённой аттестации в отношении каждого работника аттестационная комиссия выносит одно из следующих решений:
- соответствует заявленной квалификационной категории (подтверждение соответствующей квалификационной категории);
- присвоить соответствующую квалификационную категорию;
- не соответствует заявленной квалификационной категории (снять квалификационную категорию, понизить квалификационную категорию, сохранить прежнюю квалификационную категорию).
4.8. В исключительных случаях с учётом уровня теоретической и практической подготовки аттестуемого, а также высоких показателей его работы, аттестационная комиссия может вынести решение о соответствии работника заявленной квалификационной категории и присвоить её без установления требований к стажу работы и уровню образования аттестуемого.
4.9. Решение аттестационной комиссии принимается в отсутствие аттестуемого и его непосредственного руководителя открытым голосованием простым большинством голосов присутствующих на заседании членов аттестационной комиссии и считается принятым, если в голосовании участвовало не менее 2/3 утверждённого состава аттестационной комиссии. 
При равенстве голосов решение считается принятым в пользу аттестуемого. 
Решение аттестационной комиссии сообщается аттестуемому непосредственно после подведения итогов голосования.
4.10.  На период аттестации работника, являющегося членом аттестационной комиссии, его членство в этой комиссии приостанавливается и аттестуемый в голосовании не участвует.
4.11. Аттестационная комиссия может дать рекомендации о дальнейшем повышении квалификации,  другие замечания и пожелания в адрес аттестуемого.
4.12. Заседания аттестационных комиссий проводятся по мере необходимости, но не реже 2 раза в год.

V. Реализация решений аттестационной комиссии

5.1. Решение аттестационной комиссии оформляется протоколом, который подписывается председателем, его заместителем, секретарём и членами аттестационной комиссии, принимавшими участие в голосовании. 
5.2. На основании решения аттестационной комиссии о соответствии заявленной категории руководителем органа, создавшего аттестационную комиссию, в недельный срок издаётся приказ о присвоении работнику учреждения культуры квалификационной категории. Квалификационная категория присваивается со дня принятия решения аттестационной комиссии.
5.3. Решение аттестационной комиссии заносится в аттестационный лист (приложение № 2 к настоящему Положению). Аттестационный лист подписывается председателем, секретарём аттестационной комиссии и заверяется печатью соответствующего органа.
5.4. Аттестационный лист оформляется в двух экземплярах, один из которых хранится в личном деле работника учреждения культуры, второй выдаётся ему на руки. В трудовой книжке аттестуемого делается соответствующая запись.
5.5. Оплата труда аттестованного работника учреждения культуры по полученной в ходе аттестации квалификационной категории осуществляется с даты присвоения квалификационной категории.

----------


## юлия 1977

Здравствуйте! Может у кого есть вопросы и к ним ответы по аттестации???Срочно нужно!Плиз

----------


## Рамоновна

> Может у кого есть вопросы и к ним ответы по аттестации???Срочно нужно!Плиз


а вопросы-то у всех разные....

----------


## Толстячок

Здравствуйте,  мы понимаем что вопросы у каждого Дворца культуры разные, но их объединяет наличие руководителей хореографии, вокала, театрального и т.д. Не могли бы вы показать нам список ваших вопросов, что бы мы имели представление в каком направлении нам работать над своим вопросником. Заранее благодарю за ответ.

----------


## Толстячок

:Smile3:

----------

